# P-61B restoration. MAAM (mid atlantic air musuem)



## grumman-cats (Jul 6, 2006)

Was wondering if any members were close to the museum and new the exact status. I read in air classics that they got it up on it's gear finally. The pics look great. I can't wait to see this aircraft in the air.


----------



## grumman-cats (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's a scanned photo from the air classics magazine.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 6, 2006)

It will be something to see one of them fly again.


----------



## Erich (Jul 6, 2006)

if it is going to be flown ! personally it should sit tight and let the vets comb over that puppy. that have done one bang up job pulling this thing out of the tropical swill and restored it


----------



## grumman-cats (Jul 6, 2006)

If I read the article correctly, I think they said it would be ready for flight testing in 2008. I hope that is true. Wish it was now but I don't want them to rush anything either.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 9, 2006)

Sounds cool.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2006)

As much as we all enjoy watching these warbirds fly around, sometimes I think the one of a kind ones like the P61 might just as well as stay on the ground so we dont loose it to a crash.


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2006)

I totally agree with this.............the only suriving P-61 why smash it to pieces on a hokey test flight

E


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2006)

It's a mixed bag for me. Being a photographer, there is something more interesting about a plane in the air than one on the ground. I know there is risk with flying it, but it is really something to see these old birds flying. Syscom, could you imagine Chino without those birds flying?


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2006)

Evans, I know. Its a mixed bag for me. But I think we need to look at the sole surviving types of aircraft as a national treasure of sorts and to preserve it.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 10, 2006)

At least there are still plenty of Mustang's left in the sky to brighten the day......


----------



## grumman-cats (Jul 11, 2006)

If you guys want to see one on the ground, then go to the airforce museum in dayton. They have one parked inside where it is well taken care of and looks really nice. However, I'm with Evan, get that sucker in the air. I've always been curious of it's flight performance. We don't build airplanes to just look at them on the ground, if you want that, get a car.

PS: Evan, I recently saw your pics of chino, very impressive.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2006)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> At least there are still plenty of Mustang's left in the sky to brighten the day......



Except when theyre painted with giant jelly beans.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't mind the little sweets myself.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Jim. Chino is probably the best show in the US, west of the Mississippi river. Plenty of shooting opportunities.

Although we have talked about it before, I am with Syscom, Jelly Beans on a Mustang just look wrong.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 14, 2006)

I live twenty-five miles west of where the restoration is taking place, but sadly this is all I can contribute.

Once you figure out the web site, there is a plethora of photos.

This is the home page WELCOME TO THE MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM

This is a direct link to the P-61 MAAM's P-61 Recovery and Restoration Project - The Widow's Web


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks bolilio.

Good find.


----------



## billrambow (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm the webmaster at the Mid-Atlantic Air Museum (among other things  and have recently posted some new shots of the ongoing restoration. Check them out, and be sure to hit your refresh button... The Widows Web - Restoration 

A little clarification - there is no test flight scheduled for 2008 or any other specific date. That's because completion of this incredible effort depends entirely on raising the money needed to fund it. We are still short over a million dollars to make the dream a reality. IF - and it's a big if - we have the money, it is possible that the P-61B will fly as early as 2008. 

It has always been our intention to fly this plane. We are a flying museum. That's what we do. As has been said, if you want to see a Black Widow on static display you can do so at the USAF Museum, and as of this year, also at the Udvar-Hazy Center of NASM. Philosophical questions aside, we really need help to bring the Black Widow project to fruition.

We have just opened up a new MAAM On-Line Store. If you would like to help get this wonderful aircraft back in the sky, please stop by the store and drop a tax-deductible donation in the kitty. While you are there, consider doing some shopping - Christmas is around the corner. Unlike other aviation outlets, the profits all go to help restore our planes. So you can get some goodies and give The P-61 Recovery Restoration Team a hand at the same time.

Speaking of Christmas gifts, World War II Weekend tickets are on sale at the On-Line Store for the first time, ever. If you order them now, you will beat any 2007 price increase. You can also pick up Aircraft Ride Gift Certificates for our SNJ-4 Texan or N2S Stearman.

Thanks very much.

Bill Rambow
MAAM Webmaster
WELCOME TO THE MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM


----------



## sniper34 (Nov 13, 2006)

I remember visiting the MAAM when it was very small with few planes, just some Neptunes out side. Had to be 20 yrs ago or so. Well , I had just read about a P-61 being found in the jungle. It was overgrown and still had all the equiptment at the time of the crash. It seems it didn't pull up fast enough and hit the surroundig hillside flat. It was after the war and was left there to rot. At the museum I was walking outside and noticed crates with P-61 and the contents written on them. Seems that those pieces were the P-61 taken off the mountain! I thought it a strange coinsidence. But I'm glad to see that it is finnaly getting restored after all this time. I had a similiar experience with the P-38 "Glacier Girl" in Kentucky, but that's a whole new story.


----------



## grumman-cats (Apr 27, 2008)

curious if anyone has an update on the widow. Haven't read anything lately so I was wondering if were getting close to being finished or not.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 27, 2008)

Going there on WW II Weekend (June 7). Can't wait to see it. They are rare though (four examples in existance worldwide, the other three are static restorations) so I have mixed emotions on seeing it fly. Tough call.

TO


----------



## grumman-cats (Apr 27, 2008)

Where are they all at. I know of the one at dayton and of course this one but where are the other two located.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 27, 2008)

One is at the National Air and Space Museum at the museum's Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center near Washington D.C.

The other is on outside display at the Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics in Beijing, China.  

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree with Syscom and Erich. 

Besides the Corsair, this is my FAVORITE plane. I would be quite moved to see her fly. But I would be crushed to see it crash. Why take the chance?


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 27, 2008)

The thing is thor...what was it built to do?.......i say say fly the baby like its meant to be.......


----------



## grumman-cats (Apr 28, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> The thing is thor...what was it built to do?.......i say say fly the baby like its meant to be.......



HARD.... FAST...... CLOSE IN....... "for the kill shot"


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2008)

Hell yeah!


----------



## grumman-cats (May 31, 2009)

anyone have any recent photo's or updates on the restoration.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2009)

They have them posted on their website, last updated April 23, 2009:

MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM - THE WIDOWS WEB - P-61 - THE RESTORATION


----------



## grumman-cats (May 31, 2009)

Let me refrase. Is there anyone close to the project to get a better update and time line on the restoration. This will be a hell of an aircraft to see in the air. 
Also are there any rare german twins out there flying. I got to see the caf's he-111 beror it crashed but that's the only one.


----------



## ccheese (May 31, 2009)

This restoration project was at the Reading [Pa] Airshow last year. Me, TO [Steve] and njaco [Chris] had the pleasure
of seeing it. They've come a long way in a year. I'd like to see this baby back in the air, too.

Charles


----------



## Yerger (Jul 4, 2009)

Being one of my 3 favorite planes, I'd be happy to see the engies run and taxi. Of this type, to few remain. And one of the more complicated planes trying to be flown; more complex, more potential problems.


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Jul 4, 2009)

Just curious, how was this plane more complicated to fly?


----------

